
Brad Feld to write foreword for the book Accelerate - lukedeering
http://howtowriteabusinessplan.com/2013/03/brad-feld-will-be-writing-the-foreword-for-our-book-accelerate-on-kickstarter/
======
jessinblue
Great news - congrats on everything Luke!

~~~
lukedeering
Thanks Jess! Amazing to have Brad Feld involved.

------
mnolan824
This is awesome! Can't wait to read it.

~~~
lukedeering
Thanks!

------
raney18
great news!

